# Clinique Turnaround 15 Minute Facial



## euphrosyne_rose (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey ladies!
I was wondering if anyone had tried this or knew anything about it. I got the Turnaround Concentrate in a free gift from Clinique last time I was there and just today when I went to the CCO near where I live, I got the full size in a gift set they had that included an eye makeup remover, the 15 minute facial and a body buffer as well as a City Block SPF 25. I was wondering about the Turnaround 15 Minute Facial b/c I had seen it on Clinique's site before and now I can't seem to find it. I want to try it but I also need to know exactly what to do with it!! I hope it hasn't been d/c'd!!

TIA!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_Hey ladies!
I was wondering if anyone had tried this or knew anything about it. I got the Turnaround Concentrate in a free gift from Clinique last time I was there and just today when I went to the CCO near where I live, I got the full size in a gift set they had that included an eye makeup remover, the 15 minute facial and a body buffer as well as a City Block SPF 25. I was wondering about the Turnaround 15 Minute Facial b/c I had seen it on Clinique's site before and now I can't seem to find it. I want to try it but I also need to know exactly what to do with it!! I hope it hasn't been d/c'd!!

TIA!_

 
It was d/c. They came out with a new instant version and a peel. The instant version is much easier to use... they also came out with a body cream... I'm anxious to try that.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_It was d/c. They came out with a new instant version and a peel. The instant version is much easier to use... they also came out with a body cream... I'm anxious to try that._

 
I finally was able to email and ask about it and they told me that they now have the Turnaround Instant Facial but I haven't seen it on the site yet. Someone else also told me that it was a pain in the butt using the 15 Minute Facial so I guess I'll wait and see what the other looks like!


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 9, 2008)

I loved the 15 minute facial!  Layer it on and wait 15 minutes while you soak in the tub...that was all there was to it, then use your fingers to rub it off in a circular motion and rinse.  VOILA!  Too bad it's gone, I'll have to baby my jar now...sigh


----------

